# WB wood Deer Grunt



## James (Feb 17, 2014)

A deer grunt that was made from a piece of wood that I got in a trade here on Woodbarter. Windyridgebowman sure does send some different wood for me to make things from.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Yotehntr (Feb 17, 2014)

Cool! that wood puts me in mind of a petoskey stone.


----------



## windyridgebowman (Feb 17, 2014)

It's a shame I can't sell it, only trade it away lol. Fantastic job James, you do the burl justice. I have a couple boxes of it with your name on it. That is, when ever you are ready to trade again .lol.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## James (Feb 18, 2014)

windyridgebowman said:


> It's a shame I can't sell it, only trade it away lol. Fantastic job James, you do the burl justice. I have a couple boxes of it with your name on it. That is, when ever you are ready to trade again .lol.


 Thanks Chuck. You have a package headed your way, wife sent it out this morning.


----------

